# Sheetrock question



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

if you have moisture problems, no matter what type of material you use, you will have problems....

you need to fix the moisture problems rather than thinking about the walls...

do you have vapour barrier under the wall? do you have a leak... etc...etc.... a normal functioning basement should felt as dry as it is not a basement, humdifier only used to get the water content out on new basement but not to be used as a permanent solution for wet basement....

I hope people redone your basement properly rather than try to make quick bucks by increase the property values... do they have a permit?


----------



## mR. Blueberry (May 3, 2007)

I just bought the house, no idea...


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

Normal people will not put new walls on top of old moisture damaged walls , instead, they will open up the old moisture damaged walls to take a look and see if there is a leak ...etc... if this is not the case in your situation... it is very likely a cover up quick fix for sell you are getting into...


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Sounds like they put up wood paneling. Probably paneling not rated for basements. I would take everything down to the studs. Leave it open for a while so you can evaluate it. Does water seep in when it rains? Does moisture condense on the walls? Is the electric adequate?Etc. Address whatever issues you find, then you can redo the walls. Insulate them. Install a vapor barrier and decorate.
They put up wood paneling because they couldn't tape and compound and they didn't want to pay to have it done. That's also why they sell staple up and drop ceilings.
Ron


----------

